# Goblin Ball. . .?



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

Does anyone have a copy (or know of where I can get one / what album it's from) of Ezra Charles (& The Works) "Goblin Ball"?

I have an mp3 of this file but there is a very noticeable "skip" in the beginning of the file.

Any help would be appreciated - thanks!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

No but you can download it here for 99 cents:


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks, Halloweiner - you always seem to have the answer to my music questions. Just went ahead and bought the album. . .


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Glad to help.


----------

